# New ferret owner



## pandemonium90 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi, i have recently purchased a male ferret roughly around two years old and am haveing problems with him biteing ive tried the hissing and firm no and also returning him to the cage but nothing seems to be working he was absolutly fine untill he went to the vet 2 days ago now he wont even let me pick him up how do i gain back his trust and save my sore fingers?


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

sounds like the vet trip really upset him, what did he have done?

Try offering him ferretone or any type of oil if you havnt got tone, not many ferrets can resist this. give him a small lick while you pick him up, while he is still licking his lips put him down before he has time to even think about biting.

Do this as often as you can, it needs to be frequant and consistant.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

hello i dont think he will stop nipping you some ferrets are very nippy i have a male who is a nipper and i handle them everyday but he still goes in for the kill  and my god it hurts .
but my other 3 dont bite they do play bite if you play with them but its not rough.they love to kiss me as when i take them out i ask them for a kiss and they do its so cute.
all i can surgest is lots and lots of handling .good luck with him


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

This ferret didnt bite before which suggests something has upset him, there is a good chance IMO he will settle back down again.

Is he definatley not in pain? i once had a placid boy who turned savage, he had a tumour.

Is he neutered? although he shouldnt be in season now anyway so thats not likely to be the issue.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

its a shame our pet can not talk ,as life would be so much easyer for them


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

kelseye said:


> its a shame our pet can not talk ,as life would be so much easyer for them


and us lol


----------



## pandemonium90 (Oct 16, 2009)

He was sprayed for fleas as the poor little guy was crawling with them and he had a general check over to see if everything was ok as i was worried due to the fact he was kept in a fithy hutch and had barely any room to move around the previous owner wasnt interseted in him at all. The vet seems to think hes healthy and hes extremally hyperactive when hes out and eating and drinking well. Hes not nuetered. Any suggestion on where i can pick up some ferretone?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

pandemonium90 said:


> He was sprayed for fleas as the poor little guy was crawling with them and he had a general check over to see if everything was ok as i was worried due to the fact he was kept in a fithy hutch and had barely any room to move around the previous owner wasnt interseted in him at all. The vet seems to think hes healthy and hes extremally hyperactive when hes out and eating and drinking well. Hes not nuetered. Any suggestion on where i can pick up some ferretone?


YOu may be able to find it on the net.. sorry cant help more. I would say also i suppose do you know if this little guy was treated nicely by the previous owner if they didnt care well for him. He may be scared and need time to settle down after vet trip. goodluck


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Getting him neutered will/should calm him down a bit. It will also reduce the strong ferrety odour.


----------



## ferretaddict (Oct 9, 2009)

Re: Ferretone, Companions choice online has some £10 per 500ml bottle. I got some the other week it has been hard to find over the past year. We use codliver oil capsules and liquid it's brill for when you need them to be still...Like ears and nails...lol Pets at home also have ferret paste which my guys luv as well. We had a biter and used a time out box (ferret jail) everytime he bit he went into the box and had to watch his mates havin' fun it took about 2 weeks, may not work for you but did for us. Good luck


----------

